# تقنية التناضح العكسي ومراحله العلاجية ؟؟؟



## مهندس المحبة (12 يونيو 2009)

التناضح العكسي RO
التناضح أو الإسموزية Osmosisهو الإسم الذي يطلق على عملية انتقال المذيب عبر غشاء شبه مسامي إلى المذاب ،وهو في المعنى كلمة مشتقة من الإغريق OSMOS والتي تعني النبض . 
تستخدم تقنية التناضح العكسي في تحلية مياه البحر والمياه قليلة الملوحة وكذلك في تحلية مياه الصرف الصحي المعالج ثنائيا او ثلاثيا، حيث يمكن تقليل ملوحة هذه المياه وتخليصها من معظم انواع البكتيريا والفيروسات والمواد الضارة الأخرى، كما تستخدم هذه التقنية في الصناعات الغذائية ومنتجات الألبان وتركيز عصير الفواكه وغيره. 

مفهوم التناضح العكسي

تعتمد طريقة التناضح العكسي على الخاصية الاسموزية، حيث تستخدم الضغوط المسلطة على اسطح الاغشية للتغلب على الضغط الاسموزي الطبيعي للماء، فاذا وضع غشاء شبه نفاذ بين محلولين متساويين في التركيز تحت درجة حرارة وضغط متساويين لا يحدث اي مرور للمياه عبر الغشاء نتيجة تساوي الجهد الكيميائي على جانبيه، واذا ما اضيف ملح قابل للذوبان لاحد المحلولين ينخفض الضغط ويحدث تدفق اسموزي للماء من الجانب الأقل ملوحة الى الجانب الأكثر ملوحة حتى يعود الجهد الكيميائي الى حالة التوازن السابقة. ويحدث هذا التوازن عندما يصبح فرق الضغط في حجم السائل الأكثر ملوحة مساويا للضغط الاسموزي، وهي خاصية من خواص السوائل ليس لها علاقة بالغشاء.
وعند توجيه ضغط مساو للضغط الاسموزي على سطح المحلول الملحي يتم التوصل ايضا الى حالة التوازن ويتوقف سريان المياه من خلال الغشاء. 
واذا رفع الضغط الى اكثر من ذلك فان الجهد الكيميائي للسائل سيرتفع ويسبب تدفقا عكسيا للماء من المحلول الملحي باتجاه المحلول الاقل ملوحة وهو ما يعرف بالتناصح العكسي وفاعلية طريقة التناضح العكسي في التخلص من الاملاح ممتازة تصل الى اكثر من 99% وكذلك فان أغشية التناضح العكسي لها قدرة على التخلص من البكتيريا والجراثيم والعناصر الضارة الموجودة في المياه. 
وتقوم طرق تحلية المياه بالأغشية بتقنية التناضح العكسي على استخدام الخواص الطبيعية لأنواع مختلفة من الاغشية المصنعة بعضها من بوليمرات شبه منفذة تسمح بمرور الماء فقط دون ايونات الاملاح الذائبة تحت تأثير ضغط هيدروليكي .

ومن الناحية التطبيقية يتم ضخ مياه التغذية في وعاء مغلق حيث يضغط على الغشاء ، وعندما يمر جزء من الماء عبر الغشاء تزداد محتويات الماء المتبقي من الملح . وفي نفس الوقت فإن جزءا من مياه التغذية يتم التخلص منه دون أن يمر عبر الغشاء . وبدون هذا التخلص فإن الازدياد المطرد لملوحة مياه التغذية يتسبب في مشاكل كثيرة ، مثل زيادة الملوحة والترسبات وزيادة الضغط الأسموزي عبر الأغشية . وتتراوح كمية المياه المتخلص منها بهذه الطريقة ما بين 20 إلى 70% من التغذية اعتمادا على كمية الأملاح الموجودة فيها .

تعتمد تقنية التناضح العكسي على أربعة مراحل أساسية من المعالجات وهي : 

-مرحلة المعالجة الأولية . 
-مرحلة الضغط (مضخة ذات ضغط عال ) . 
-مرحلة الفصل بواسطة الأغشية (مجمع أغشية) . 
-معالجة نهائية ( مرحلة التثبيت ).
مرحلة المعالجة الأولية 
يتم خلال هذه المرحلة ( العملية ) تنظيم مياه التغذية لتكون أكثر انسجاما مع الشروط الأساسية لعمل الأغشية ، حيث يتم تنقية مياه التغذية من العوالق الصلبة من خلال الفلاتر الرملية ووحدات الخراطيش الميكرونية ، ويتم خلالها أيضا ضبط الرقم الهيدروجيني ، وإضافة مواد كيميائية خاصة مثل ( كالسيوم سولفايت )التي تمنع حدوث تكلسات في العمليات اللاحقة .

والمعالجة الأولية مهمة لأن مياه التغذية يجب أن تمر عبر ممرات ضيقة أثناء العملية ، كذلك يجب إزالة العوالق ومنع ترسب الكائنات الحية ونموها على الأغشية . وتشمل المعالجة الكيمائية التصفية وإضافة حامض أو مواد كيميائية أخرى لمنع الترسيب.
مرحلة الضغط 

يتم خلال هذه العملية أو المرحلة رفع الضغط على المياه المعالجة أوليا الى المستوى المناسب لنوع الأغشية ونسبة الأملاح المنحلة في المياه المطلوب معالجتها . 
والمضخة ذات الضغط العالي تعمل على رفع الضغط الهيدروليكي لمياه التغذية الى الحد الكافي للتغلب على الضغط الاسموزي الطبيعي وبزيادة تكفي لانتاج الكمية المطلوبة من المياه العذبة ، وبالتالي توفرهذه المضخة الضغط اللازم لعبور الماء من خلال الأغشية وحجز الأملاح ، 
وتتناسب الضغوط المطلوبة تناسبا طرديا مع درجة ملوحة مياه التغذية.حيث تتراوح ما بين 17 إلى 27 بارا ( 250 – 400 رطل على البوصة المربعة ) في حالة المياه قليلة الملوحة التي تتراوح ملوحتها بين 2000 - 10000 جزء في المليون، بينما تتراوح الضغوط المطلوبة بين 45 إلى 80 بارا ( 800 – 1180 رطل على البوصة المربعة ) لمياه البحار المالحة مثل مياه الخليج العربي والتي تصل فيها الملوحة الى 45000 جزء في المليون .

مرحلة الفصل بواسطة الأغشية 

تقوم الأغشية في هذه المرحلة بالسماح للمياه العذبة أو النقية بالمرور خلال الثقوب الميكروية للغشاء ، بينما تمنع الأملاح الذائبة من المرور ، حيث يتم تحويلها الى خط الصرف ذو التركيز الملحي العالي ، بينما تتمكن نسبة قليلة من الأملاح من عبور الأغشية والسبب في ذلك يعود الى عدم كمال الأغشية النسيجية .
ويتكون مجمع الأغشية من وعاء ضغط وغشاء يسمح بضغط الماء عليه كما يتحمل الغشاء فارق الضغط فيه . والأغشية نصف المنفذه قابلة للتكسر وتختلف في مقدرتها على مرور الماء العذب وحجز الأملاح . وليس هناك غشاء محكم إحكاما كاملا في طرد الأملاح ، ولذلك توجد بعض الأملاح في المياه المنتجة .
تعمل هذه الأغشية على إزالة أكثر من 75 % من الأملاح إضافة الى معظم أنواع العضويات ، الدقائق virus ، والكثير من الملوثات الكيميائية ، وتتراوح قياسات المسامات في الأنواع المختلفة من الأغشية بين (10 انغستروم - 100 ميكرون ) .

وتصنع أغشية التناضح العكسي من أنماط مختلفة ، وهناك اربعة أنواع من نظم اغشية المعروفة وهي الاغشية المسطحة والاغشية الأنبوبية والاغشية الشعرية المجوفة والأغشية الحلزونية، ولكل من هذه الأغشية مقدرة معينة على انتاج المياه العذبة وإمرار الأملاح واحتجازها. 

وهناك اثنان ناجحان تجاريا وهما اللوح الحلزوني والألياف ويستخدم هذين النوعين لتحلية كل من مياه الآبار ومياه البحر على الرغم من اختلاف تكوين الغشاء الإنشائي ووعاء الضغط اعتمادا على المصنع وملوحة الماء المراد تحليته .

مرحلة التثبيت ( مابعد المعالجة )

يتم في هذه المرحلة ضبط حموضة المياه العذبة الناتجة من خلال عملية الضبط الكيميائية للرقم الهيدروجيني للمياه PH Adjustment برفعها من حوالي الرقم 5 الى 7.5 . 
ويتم خلال هذه المرحلة أيضا إضافة الكلور للحفاظ على المياه معقمة من الدقائق الحية والبكتيريا التي قد تصلها خلال فترات التخزين والضخ عبر الشبكة .

وتهدف المرحلة النهائية هذه للمحافظة على خصائص الماء واعداده للتوزيع ، وربما شملت هذه المعالجة إزالة الغازات مثل سلفايد الهايدروجين وتعديل درجة القلوية.
المراحل الأساسية التي تمر بها عملية المعالجة بالتناضح العكسي
وتتميز طرق التحلية بالأغشية عموما بانخفاض الطاقة المستخدمة مقارنة بطرق التحلية الحرارية وذلك نظرا لعدم الحاجة الى احداث تغيير في الحالة الطبيعية للماء من حيث التحول من الحالة السائلة الى الحالة البخارية وبالعكس. 

وهناك تطوران ساعدا على تخفيض تكلفة تشغيل محطات التناضح العكسي أثناء العقد الماضي هما : تطوير الغشاء الذي يمكن تشغيله بكفاءة عند ضغوط منخفضة ، وعملية استخدام وسائل استرجاع الطاقة . وتستخدم الأغشية ذات الضغط المنخفض في تحلية مياه الآبار على نطاق واسع.

وتتصل وسائل استرجاع الطاقة بالتدفق المركز لدى خروجه من وعاء الضغط . ويفقد الماء أثناء تدفقه المركز من 1 إلى 4 بارات ( 15 – 60 رطل على البوصة المربعة ) من الضغط الخارج من مضخة الضغط العالي ، ووسائل استرجاع الطاقة هذه ميكانيكية وتتكون عموما من توربينات أو مضخات من النوع الذي بوسعه تحويل فارق الضغط إلى طاقة محركة .
أحرزت تحلية مياه البحر باستخدام تقنية التناضح العكسي قبولا مطردا كطريقة اقتصادية معتمدة، وكأفضل نظام مكمل وبديل لتقنيات التحلية الحرارية (التبخير الوميضي متعدد المراحل والتبخير متعدد المؤثرات) وذلك بسبب: 

1- تدني استهلاك الطاقة بالمقارنة مع اغلب نظم التقطير، وذلك نظرا لعدم وجود تغيير في الصورة الفيزيائية للماء .
أما متطلبات طريقة التناضح العكسي من الطاقة، فهي تتراوح بين 6 - 8 كيلووات ساعة/ الف غالون من الماء العذب المنتج من مياه قليلة الملوحة. وتتراوح هذه النسبة في حالة تحلية مياه البحر بين 35 - 40 كيلووات ساعة/ الف غالون من الماء العذب، ويمكن خفض مقدار الطاقة المستهلكة بتركيب جهاز لاسترجاع الطاقة المهدورة في ماء تدفق المحلول الملحي المركز الناتج عن التحلية، والذي يتراوح ضغطه ما بين 750 - 950 رطلا على البوصة المربعة. 

ويبلغ استهلاك طريقة التحلية بالتناضح العكسي من الطاقة ثلث الى نصف ما هو عليه في حالة التقطير الوميضي متعدد المراحل، وفضلا عن ذلك فان التناضح العكسي يحتاج الى ثلث ما يحتاجه التقطير الوميضي من مياه التغذية لانتاج نفس الكمية من الماء العذب. وبالطبع ينعكس ذلك على الطاقة اللازمة لتشغيل المضخات وحجمها وتصميم مآخذ المياه. 

2- تدني المساحة التي يشغلها بالمقارنة بنظم التحلية الأخرى. 

3- انخفاض معدل حدوث الترسبات والتآكل فيه بالمقارنة بنظم التحلية الأخرى. 

4- مدة انجاز مشاريع التناضح العكسي اقل مما هي الحال عليه بالنسبة لوحدات التقطير. 

5- قلة تكلفة معظم مكونات النظام لكونها بلاستيكية الصنع. 

6- سهولة تجميع وتشغيل وصيانة النظام وذلك لتكونه من وحدات قائمة بذاتها. 

محاسن التناضح العكسي :

1- تحلية الماء المالح بفصل المواد الصلبة الذائبة . 
2- تقلل من درجة تركيز المواد الصلبة الذائبة الكلية للماء الخام بنسبة إزالة تصل إلى 99 % . 
3- تتخلص من المواد الحيوية والمواد الغروانية من الماء بنسبة إزالة تصل إلى 98 % . 
4- إزالة الخلايا الميكروبية من بكتيريا وفيروسات وغيرها بنسبة إزالة كلية . 
5- إزالة معظم المواد الصلبة العضوية بنسبة إزالة قد تصل إلى 97 %.​
أرجو الرد والتقييم ولاتنسونا من خالص الدعاء ...........


----------



## مهندس المحبة (12 يونيو 2009)

وهناك انواع اخري لمعالجة مياه البحاربالاضافة الي طريقة التناضح العكسي مثل 
- التقطير الومضي متعدد المراحل :
اعتماداً على الحقيقة التي تقرر أن درجة غليان السوائل تتناسب طردياً مع الضغط الواقع عيها فكلما قل الضغط الواقع على السائل انخفضت درجة غليانه . وفي هذه الطريقة تمر مياه البحر بعد تسخينها إلى غرف متتالية ذات ضغط منخفض فتحول المياه إلى بخار ماء يتم تكثيفه على أسطح باردة ويجمع ويعالج بكميات صالحة للشرب . وتستخدم هذه الطريقة في محطات التحلية ذات الطاقة الإنتاجية الكبيرة (30000 متر مكعب أي حوالي 8 ملايين جلون مياه يوميا ) .
لكن الاكثرشيوعا واستخداما هي طريقة التناضح المعكسي (Reverse Osmosis)


----------



## مهندس المحبة (12 يونيو 2009)

تعريف تحلية المياه :
هي تحويل المياه المالحة إلى مياه نقية من الأملاح صالحة للاستخدام . ويتم ذلك عبر طرق عديدة للتحلية 
عوامل اختيار الطريقة المناسبة للتحلية :
أولا : نوعية مياه البحر ( تركيز الأملاح الذائبة الكلية) :
تصل كمية الأملاح الكلية المذابة إلى درجات مختلفة فعلي سبيل المثال في مياه الخليج العربي تصل إلى حوالي 56000 جزء من المليون في الخبر كما أنها تتراوح ما بين 38000 إلى 43000 جزء من المليون في مياه البحر الأحمر بمدينه جده .
ثانياً : درجة حرارة مياه البحر والعوامل الطبية المؤثرة فيه : 
ويجب مراعاة ذلك عند تصميم المحطات حيث أن المحطة تعطي الإنتاج المطلوب عند درجة الحرارة المختارة للتصميم بحيث لو زادت أو انخفضت درجة الحرارة عن هذا المعدل فإن ذلك يؤثر على كمية المنتج بالزيادة أو النقصان أما العوامل الطبيعية المؤثرة فتشمل المد والجزر وعمق البحر وعند مأخذ المياه وتلوث البيئة .
ثالثاً : تكلفة وحدة المنتج من ماء وكهرباء :
وذلك بمتابعة أحدث التطورات العالمية في مجال التحلية وتوليد الطاقة للوصول إلى أفضل الطرق من الناحية الاقتصادية من حيث التكلفة الرأسمالية وتكاليف التشغيل والصيانة 
وصف مبسط لمحطة تحلية :
يبدأ دخول مياه البحر إلى مآخذ مياه البحر من خلال مصافي وذلك لمنع الشوائب من الدخول إلى مضخات مياه البحر التي تقوم بدورها بضخ مياه البحر إلى المبخرات . هذا ويتم حقن مياه البحر بمحلول هيبوكلوريد الصوديوم عند مآخذ مياه البحر أي قبل دخولها المبخرات وذلك لمعالجتها من المواد البيولوجية العالقة بها . ويتم تجهيز هذا المحلول في خزانات ومن ثم يتم حقنه خلال مضخات بمعدلات حسب الطلب .
يوجد بمآخذ مياه البحر لوحات توزيع القوى الكهربائية التي تغذي المضخات وغيرها بالكهرباء ، كما يوجد أيضا أجهزة القياس والتحكم اللازمة لهذه المعدات . هذا ويتم انتقال مياه البحر بعد ذلك إلى المبخرات والتي تتكون من عدة مراجل يتم خلالها تبخير مياه البحر ومن ثم تكثيفها وتجميعها . 
وبالنظر إلى ما يحدث للعمليات المتتابعة المياه لحظة دخولها المبخرات وحتى الحصول على المياه العذبة نجد أنه يتم إضافة بعض الكيماويات منها ( البولي فوسفات ) إلى مياه البحر قبل دخولها المبخرات وذلك لمنع الترسبات (القشور SCALES ) داخل أنابيب المكثفات والمبادلات الحرارية كما نجد أن مياه البحر هذه تمرر على أجهزة تسمى بنوازع الهواء وذلك للتخلص من الغازات المذابة بمياه البحر كما يتم تسخين مياه البحر بواسطة مبادلات حرارية تعمل بالبخار وتسمى ( مسخنات المياه المالحة ) . هذا ويلزم للمبخرات أنواع متعددة من المضخات منها ما يلزم لتدوير الماء الملحي داخل المبخرات ومنها ما يلزم لتصريف الرجيع الملحي إلى قناة الصرف ومنها ما يلزم لضخ الماء المنتج إلى محطة المعالجة الكيماوية . 
هذا وبعد ضخ الماء المنتج إلى محطة الكيماوية والتي يتم فيها معالجة المياه المنتجة بالمواد المختلفة مثل الكلور وثاني أكسيد الكربون والجير حتى يصبح حســب المواصفات المطلوبة عالمياً يتم نقله من محطة المعالجة الكيماوية إلى الخزانــات الكبيرة التي تمـد الشبكـة بالمـاء الصالـح للشـرب 

طرق التقطيــــر : نذكر منها بعض الطرق المهمة : 
1- التقطير العادي :
يتم غلي الماء المالح في خزان ماء بدون ضغط . ويصعد بخار الماء إلى أعلى الخزان ويخرج عبر مسار موصل إلى المكثف الذي يقوم بتكثيف بخار الماء الذي تتحول إلى قطرات ماء يتم تجميعها في خزان الماء المقطر . وتستخدم هذه الطريقة في محطات التحلية ذات الطاقة الإنتاجية الصغيرة. 
2- التقطير الومضي متعدد المراحل :
اعتماداً على الحقيقة التي تقرر أن درجة غليان السوائل تتناسب طردياً مع الضغط الواقع عيها فكلما قل الضغط الواقع على السائل انخفضت درجة غليانه . وفي هذه الطريقة تمر مياه البحر بعد تسخينها إلى غرف متتالية ذات ضغط منخفض فتحول المياه إلى بخار ماء يتم تكثيفه على أسطح باردة ويجمع ويعالج بكميات صالحة للشرب . وتستخدم هذه الطريقة في محطات التحلية ذات الطاقة الإنتاجية الكبيرة (30000 متر مكعب أي حوالي 8 ملايين جلون مياه يوميا ) .

3- التقطير بمتعدد المراحل ( متعدد التأثير ): 
تقوم المقطرات المتعددة التأثيرات بالاستفادة من الأبخرة المتصاعدة من المبخر الأول للتكثيف في المبخر الثاني . وعليه ، تستخدم حرارة التكثيف في غلي ماء البحر في المبخر الثاني ، وبالتالي فإن المبخر الثاني يعمل كمكثف للأبخرة القادمة من المبخر الأول ،وتصبح هذه الأبخرة في المبخر الثاني مثل مهمة بخار التسخين في المبخر الأول. وبالمثل ، فإن المبخر الثالث يعمل كمكثف للمبخر الثاني وهكذا ويسمى كل مبخر في تلك السلسة بالتأثير. انظر شكل 
4-التقطير باستخدام الطاقة الشمسية :
تعتمد هذه الطريقة على الاستفادة من الطاقة الشمسية في تسخين مياه البحر حتى درجة التبخر ثم يتم تكثيفها على أسطح باردة وتجمع في مواسير .
معظم طرق التقطير التقليدية تستهلك الطاقة المستمدة من الوقود والكهرباء لعملها . غير أن الطاقة الشمسية يمكن أن تستغل في أجهزة التقطير رغم أنها تعتبر طاقة من درجة اقل . ومن محاسن نظام التقطير المستخدم للطاقة الشمسية ما يلي:
1. هو نظام مبسط . 
2. معظم القوى العاملة والمواد المستخدمة في وحدات التقطير الشمسي يمكن أن تكون محلية . 
3. معظم الترميم والإصلاح يمكن أن يتم بعمال غير مهرة . 
وجهاز التقطير عبارة عن حوض محكم مصنوع من الفولاذ المجلفن ويبين الشكل( 8 ) وحدة التقطير الشمسي .
ورغم أن الطاقة الشمسية لا محدودة ومستمرة ومتجددة غير أن تكلفة إنشاء الوحدة باهظة مما يعوق استخدام هذه الطريقة بالإضافة إلى عدم الحصول على الطاقة الشمسية على مدار اليوم واعتماد هذه الطاقة على عوامل الطقس والمناخ السائد زيادة على ذلك أثر تغير الموسم عليها .
5-التقطير بطريقة البخار المضغوط .:
بينما تستخدم وحدات التقطير متعدد التأثير والتبخير الفجائي مصدر بخار خارجي للتسخين كمصدر أساسي للحرارة ، فإن التقطير بانضغاط البخار – والذي يختصر عادة إلى التقطير بالانضغاط –يستخدم بخاره الخاص كمصدر حراري بعدما يضغط هذا البخار . وفي هذه الطريقة ، يمكن الحصول على اقتصادية عالية للطاقة . ولكن ، من الضروري الحصول على الطاقة الميكانيكية باستخدام ضاغط ( أو أي شكل للطاقة المستفادة بأجهزة أخرى مثل ضاغط الطارد البخـاري( steam-ejector compressor). وبرغم اختلاف هذه العملية للتقطير عن العملية المثالية فأنه يلزم التنويه بأن مصادر حرارية كم هو الحال في عمليات التقطير الأخرى والتي نوقشت في الفصل الحالي.
يسخن ماء البحر مبدئيا في مبادل حراري أنبوبي مستخدما كلا من الماء الملح والماء المطرود والماء العذب الخارجي من الوحدة ثم يغلى ماء البحر داخل أنابيب المقطر . وتضغط الأبخرة ، ثم ترجع إلى المقطر حيث تتكثف خارج الأنابيب مما يوفر الحرارة اللازمة لعملية الغليان . وتسحب الغازات غير القابلة للتكثيف من حيز البخار والتكثيف بوساطة مضخة سحب أو طارد بخاري أيهما يلائم. 
ويعتبر الضاغط هو قلب وحدة التقطير. فإذا لم تضغط الأبخرة فإنه لا يمكنها التكثف على الأنابيب الحاملة لماء البحر المغلي لأن درجة حرارة تكثيف البخار النقي عند ضغط معين تقل عن درجة حرارة غليان الماء الملح عند هذا الضغط . فمثلا ، إذا كان ضغط البخار 1 ضغط جوي ، فإن بخار الماء يتكثف عند درجة 100 م ، ولكن ماء البحر بتركيز مضاعف يغلي عند حوالي 101م . وحتى يتسنى للأبخرة التكثف عند درجــة حرارة 101م ، فإنه يلزم على الأقل لهذه الأبخرة أن تضغط إلى ضغط 1.03 ضغط جوي


----------



## ميس الحلوة (13 يونيو 2009)

شكرا على الموضوع الأكثر من رائع ........


----------



## مهندس المحبة (13 يونيو 2009)

وهذا أيضا موقع مفيد لدراسة التناضح العكسي وخواصه .
http://www.dow.com/liquidseps/service/lm_design.htm


----------



## مهندس المحبة (26 يونيو 2009)

شكرا على المرور ومنورة الموضوع ..........


----------



## عبد الرزاق أحمد (28 يونيو 2009)

بارك الله فيك وجزاك الله خيرا


----------



## محمود كمياء (28 يونيو 2009)

يا ريت نتكلم شوية على الناحية الصناعية والتصميم والمشاكل اليومية الى بتقابل المحطات


----------



## محمود كمياء (28 يونيو 2009)

يعنى مثلا نتكلم عن محطة بحر 500 متر مكعب كيفية تصميمها والمشاكل الى بنواجها كدة هيكون فى افادة اكتر لكل المهندسين


----------



## سنـجار (28 يونيو 2009)

*شكرا على الموضوع الأكثر من رائع ........*​


----------



## مهندس المحبة (29 يونيو 2009)

محمود كمياء قال:


> يا ريت نتكلم شوية على الناحية الصناعية والتصميم والمشاكل اليومية الى بتقابل المحطات



شكرا على المرور ومنور الموضوع وإن شاء الله سوف أضع موضوع مستقل عن هذه الناحية من المواضيع وبارككم الله ووفقكم لكل خير وبركة ......


----------



## محمد السيد عواد (15 أغسطس 2009)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 
اخوكم محمدعواد 
كيف احافظ على الاغشية فى نظام التناضح العكسى وكيفية غسلها(chemical cleaning)?


----------



## محمد السيد عواد (15 أغسطس 2009)

سنـجار قال:


> *شكرا على الموضوع الأكثر من رائع ........*​


 شكرا على هذا الموضوع واتمنى معرفة معلومات اكثر عن التناضح العكسى


----------



## مالك محسن مختار (15 أغسطس 2009)

شكرا على مواضيعك المهمه بشكل عام 
وعلى وجه الخصوص موضوع معالجة المياه
وجزاك الله خيرا


----------



## مهندس المحبة (15 أغسطس 2009)

شكرا على المرور ........


----------



## مهندس أيمن حسن (15 أغسطس 2009)

الف شكر على الموضوع

.......................


----------



## kadhim ali (16 أغسطس 2009)

بمناسبة التصميم التي يتكلم عنها الاخ محمد هذه معلومات لمن يرغب بالتصميم ارجو ان تكون مفيدة وانا حاضر لكل سؤال :


Consider Feed Source, Feed Concentration, Feed / Product Flow and Product Quality 
The membrane system design depends on the available feed water and the application. The system design information and the feed water analysis should, therefore, be collected first.
A) Choose feed water source (e.g. well water with SDI <3, surface water with SDI <5, etc.)
B) Choose overall feed water concentration in TDS (ppm) or individual (specific) ions.
C) Individual ion concentration from water analysis is always preferred.
@@@
Select the Flow Configuration and Number of Passes
The standard flow configuration for a membrane system is plug flow, where the feed volume is passed once through the system. Concentrate recirculation is common to smaller systems used in commercial applications, as well as in larger systems when the number of elements is too small to achieve a sufficiently high system recovery with plug flow. Concentrate recirculation systems can also be found in special applications like process liquids and wastewaters.
An RO / NF system is usually designed for continuous operation and the operating conditions of every membrane element in the plant are constant with time. In certain applications, however, a batch operation mode is used (e.g. in treating wastewater or industrial process solutions) when relatively small volumes (batches) of feed water are discharged non-continuously. The feed water is collected in a tank and then periodically treated. A modification of the batch mode is the semi-batch mode, where the feed tank is refilled with feed water during operation.
A permeate staged (double pass) system is the combination of two conventional RO systems where permeate of the first system (first pass) becomes the feed for the second system (second pass). Both RO / NF systems may be of the single-stage or multi-stage type, either with plug flow or with concentrate recirculation. The production of water for pharmaceutical and medical use are typical applications of permeate staged systems. As an alternative to a second pass, ion exchange may also be considered.
@@@
*How to Design an RO / NF System*

​Select Membrane and Element Type
Elements are selected according to feed water salinity, feed water fouling tendency, required rejection and energy requirements. The standard element size for systems greater than 10 gpm (2.3 m3/hr) is 8-inch in diameter and 40-inch long. Smaller elements are available for smaller systems.
For high quality water applications where very low product salinity is required, ion exchange resins are frequently used to polish RO permeate.
*Membrane Type*
*Feed TDS (ppm)*
*System Permeate Flow (gpm)*
*Permeate Quality (ppm) *
TW​<5000​4-inch element: max. 25
8-inch element: min. 10 ​<50​XLE, LE ​<1000​4-inch element: max. 25
8-inch element: min. 10 ​<50 ​BW, FR​<5000​4-inch element: max. 25
8-inch element: min. 10 ​<50 ​SW​3000 - 15000​4-inch element: max. 25
8-inch element: min. 10 ​<150​SWHR, SWHR LE​10000 - 50000​4-inch element: max. 25
8-inch element: min. 10 ​Varies (<500) ​NF​<1000​4-inch element: max. 25
8-inch element: min. 10 ​<150 ​

These recommendations are not binding, but suggestions to select the membrane element for a system that has to be designed. The final choice depends also on specific requirements and operating conditions of the system.
@@@
Select Average Membrane Flux (Design Flux)
RO / NF systems are usually designed for a specific permeate flow rate (GPD or l/h) and a specific system recovery. These numbers, and the specific feed water source, are the information required to estimate the number of membrane elements, pressure vessels and stages as flows:
Select the design flux (GFD or l/m2h) based on pilot data, customer experience or the typical design fluxes according to the feed source 
@@@@

Calculate the Number of Elements Needed
Total number of elements needed = (design permeate flow rate) / (design flux) / (active membrane surface area of selected element)
Tip: For 8-inch elements, model number indicates active membrane surface area. (e.g. FILMTEC™ BW30-400 element has 400 ft2 of active membrane surface area.
@@@@
Calculate the Number of Pressure Vessels Needed
A) Total number of pressure vessels needed = (total number of elements) / (number of elements in pressure vessel)
B) Round up to the nearest integer.
C) For large systems, 6-element vessels are standard, but vessels with up to 8 elements are available. For smaller and / or compact systems, shorter vessels may be selected.
D) Although the approach described in the following sections apply for all systems, it is especially applicable for 8-inch systems with a larger number of elements and pressure vessels, which then can be arranged in a certain way. Small systems with only one or a few elements are mostly designed with the element in series and a concentrate re-circulation for maintaining the appropriate flow rate through the feed / brine channels.
@@@

Select the Number of Stages
The number of stages defines how many pressure vessels in series the feed will pass through until it exits the system and is discharged as concentrate. Every stage consists of a certain number of pressure vessels in parallel. The number of stages is a function of the planned system recovery, the number of elements per vessel, and the feed water quality. The higher the system recovery and the lower the feed water quality, the longer the system will be, with more elements in series. For example, a system with four 6-element vessels in the first and two 6-element vessels in the second stage has 12 elements in series. A system with three stages and 4-element vessels, in a 4:3:2 arrangement has also 12 elements in series. Typically, the number of serial element positions is linked with the system recovery and the number of stages as illustrated in Table 1 for brackish water systems and Table 2 for seawater systems.
Table 1 Number of Stages of a Brackish Water System
System Recovery (%) 
Number of Serial Element Positions 
Number of Stages (6-element vessels) 
40 - 60 
6
1
70 - 80 
12
2
85 - 90 
18 
3

One-stage systems can also be designed for high recoveries if concentrate recycling is used.
In seawater systems the recoveries are lower than in brackish water systems. The number of stages depends on recovery as shown in Table 2.
Table 2 Number of Stages of a Seawater System
System Recovery (%)
Number of Serial Element Positions 
Number of Stages (6-element vessels) 
Number of Stages (7-element vessels) 
Number of Stages (8-element vessels) 
35 - 40 
6 
1 
1 
---- 
45 
7 - 12
2 
1 
1 
50 
8 - 12 
2 
2 
1 
55 - 60 
12 - 14
2 
2 
---- 

@@@

Select the Staging Ratio (Array Ratio)
For a system with four vessels in the first stage and two vessels in the second stage the staging ratio is 2:1. A three-stage system with four, three, and two vessels in the first, second, and third stage respectively has a staging ratio of 4:3:2. In brackish water systems, staging ratios between two subsequent stages are usually close to 2:1 for 6-element vessels and less than that for shorter vessels. In two-stage seawater systems with 6-element vessels, the typical staging ratio is 3:2.
Another aspect for selecting a certain arrangement of vessels is the feed flow rate for vessel of the first stage and the concentrate flow rate per vessel of the last stage. Both feed and concentrate flow rate for the system are given (from permeate flow rate and recovery). The number of vessels in the first stage should then be selected to provide a feed flow rate in the range of 35 - 55 gpm (8 - 12 m3h) per 8-inch vessel. Likewise, the number of vessels in the last stage should be selected such that the resultant concentrate flow rate is greater than the minimum of 16 gpm (3.6 m3/h). Flow rate guidelines for different elements are given in the Membrane System Design Guidelines (126KB PDF).
@@@

Balance the Permeate Flow Rate
The permeate flow rate of the tail elements of a system (the elements located at the concentrate end) is normally lower than the flow rate of the lead elements. This is a result of the pressure drop in the feed / brine channel and the increase of the osmotic pressure from the feed to the concentrate. The ratio of the permeate flow rate of the lead element and the tail element can become very high under certain conditions:
· High system recovery
· High feed salinity
· Low pressure membranes
· High water temperature
· New membranes
The goal of a good design is to balance the flow rate of elements in the different positions. This can be achieved by the following means:
· Boosting the feed pressure between stages: preferred for efficient energy use
· Apply a permeate backpressure only to the first stage of a two-stage system: low system cost alternative
· Hybrid system: use membranes with lower water permeability in the first positions and membranes with higher water permeabilities in the last positions: e.g. high rejection seawater membranes in the first and high productivity seawater membranes in the second stage of a seawater RO system
The need for flow balancing and the method used to balance the flow can be determined after the system has been analyzed with ROSA (Reverse Osmosis System Analysis).
@@@

example
Given Conditions:
· Feed source: brackish surface supply water, SDI <5
· Required permeate flow = 132 gpm (720 m3/d)
· 6-element pressure vessels to be used
Steps:
1. Brackish surface supply water with SDI <5; total permeate flow = 132 gpm (720 m3/d)
2. Select plug flow
3. FILMTEC™ BW30-365 element (BW element with active membrane area of 365 ft2 (33.9 m2))
4. Recommended average flux for surface supply water feed with SDI <5 = 15.0 gfd (25 L/m/h).
5. Total number of elements =
(132 gpm)(1440 gpd/gpm) / (15 gfd)(365 ft2) = 35
OR
(720 m3/d)(41.67 L/h)/(m3/d) / (33.9 m2)(25 L/m2/h) = 35
6. Total number of pressure vessels = 35/6 = 5.83 = 6
7. Number of stages for 6-element vessels and 75% recovery = 2
8. Staging ratio selected: 2:1. Appropriate stage ratio = 4:2
9. The chosen system must then be analyzed using the Reverse Osmosis System Analysis (ROSA) computer program. This program calculates the feed pressure and permeate quality of the system as well as the operting data of all individual elements. It is then easy to optimize the system design by changing the number and type of elements and their arrangement.


----------



## مهندس المحبة (19 أغسطس 2009)

شكرا على هذه المشاركة الرائعة ومنور الموضوع ووفقك الله لكل خير وبركة ......


----------



## اسماعيل ذياب (19 أغسطس 2009)

السلام عليكم
شكرا" جزيلا" على هذه المعلومات وارجو عرض معلومات اكثر عن كيفية حساب الطاقة والمعالجات المطلوبة للماء الشديد الملوحة 
وونسال الله لك دوام الصحة والعافية


----------



## سجاد لطيف (19 أغسطس 2009)

انا اعمل في وحدة التناضح العكسي و بطاقة 360 متر مكعب والمشكلتي في العمل هي درجات الحرارة العالية تصل حتى 45م


----------



## مهندس المحبة (20 أغسطس 2009)

شكرا على المرور ويمكنك سؤال هذا السؤال للأخ كاظم وهذا البروفايل لملفه وإن شاء سوف تجدون الأجابة عنده لأنه خبير كما تعودنا على أجوبته المفيدة والقيمة ...
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/u377227.html


----------



## محمدجاسم العامري (20 أغسطس 2009)

_مشكور اخي على الجهود ونتمنى المواضيع القادمه اجمل واحلى واكمل ولك مني تقييم ان شاء الله_


----------



## kadhim ali (20 أغسطس 2009)

*لكل من يعمل بمحطات المياه او المعالجة الصناعية*



سجاد لطيف قال:


> انا اعمل في وحدة التناضح العكسي و بطاقة 360 متر مكعب والمشكلتي في العمل هي درجات الحرارة العالية تصل حتى 45م


 
السلام عليكم 
اولا اعتبروني اخوكم الناصح 
اولا يجب ذكر الطاقة بالساعة ام باليوم ام بالشفت رجاءاا
ثانيا عند وجود اي سؤال يجب اعطاء تفاصيل نوع الاغشية المستخدمة ,هذا يفيد في ايجاد الحل تعرفون ان هناك انواع كثيرة وخصوصا المواد الكيمائية الداخلة في تصنيع الغشاء,
ثالثا , نوع المعالجة ,ونوع التحلية هل هي مياه بحر ام نهر ؟ المعالجة لمن صناعية ام استهلاكية ام اخرى
اخي العزيز هل هذه الحرارة للمياه المغذية ام للجو ؟؟ 
اجبني وانشاء الله تجدني اجيبك ان وفقني الله


----------



## محمد السيد عواد (29 أغسطس 2009)

شكرا جدا على هذه المعلومات الجميلة الممتازة ياباش مهندس وربنا يوفقك لكل خير ويحفظك من كل شر


----------



## محمد السيد عواد (29 أغسطس 2009)

شكرا ياباش مهندس ايمن على هذه المعلومات وربنا يوفقك لكل خير ويحفظك من كل شر


----------



## مرتضى الموسوي (29 أغسطس 2009)

مشكور ين والموضوع اكثر من رائع


----------



## مهندس المحبة (29 أغسطس 2009)

شكرا على المرور ومنورين ..........


----------



## الفشنى2010 (28 مارس 2010)

جزاكم الله خيرا" ونفعنا" جميعا" بهذه المعلومات القيمة


----------



## محمد حمدي محمود (4 أبريل 2010)

والله ما قصرتوالله ما قصرتوالله ما قصرتوالله ما قصرتوالله ما قصرتوالله ما قصرتوالله ما قصرتوالله ما قصرتوالله ما قصرتوالله ما قصرتوالله ما قصرتوالله ما قصرتوالله ما قصرتوالله ما قصرتوالله ما قصرتوالله ما قصرتوالله ما قصرتوالله ما قصرتوالله ما قصرتوالله ما قصرتوالله ما قصرتوالله ما قصرت


----------



## فيصل العزو (30 يوليو 2010)

شكراً جزيلاً على هذا التوضيح


----------



## كيميائى بسيونى (31 يوليو 2010)

دة موضوع مهم جدا ونفسى نكملة و تكلم عن تعقيم الوحدات ضد الكائنات الحية الدقيقة


----------



## هاشم توفيق (14 أغسطس 2010)

اشكر كل من شارك في اغناء هذا الموضوع وننتظر المزيد
تقبلو مروري


----------



## مهندس المحبة (14 أغسطس 2010)

منورين الموضوع وإن شاء الله الأستفادة دوما ...


----------



## فارس الكيمياء (3 سبتمبر 2010)

افادك الله

شكرا على معلوماتكم الجميله


----------



## برزان درويش (3 سبتمبر 2010)

جزاك الله خيرا يا مهندس المحبة الله يعطيك العافية ويجعلك في كل خطوة سلامة امين يارب العالمين وشكرا


----------



## مهندس المحبة (4 سبتمبر 2010)

شكرا أخوتي الكرام على المرور وإن شاء الله دوم الأستفادة ....


----------



## حلم محمد (23 سبتمبر 2010)

شكرا الموضوع مفيد جداً


----------



## asmoez (12 أكتوبر 2010)

مشكووووووووووووور اخي ع المعلومات القيمة ومني لك التحية والتقدير والاحترام


----------



## مهندس المحبة (12 أكتوبر 2010)

شكرا أخوتي الكرام على المرور ومنورين الموضوع .........


----------



## hfhany (19 أكتوبر 2010)

شكرا جدا وجزاك الله كل خير


----------



## alhaidry2004 (20 أكتوبر 2010)

*في محطات التناضح العكسي ماهو السبب في تكون الـ Slaim داخل الوعاء الظاغط للممبرينات وكذلك على حديد التوصيل مابين مظخت الضعط العالي والممبرينات؟ وشكرا ارجو الاجابه*​


----------



## حازم جيو (20 أكتوبر 2010)

شكرا على الشرح الوافي وعندي سؤال من فضلك 
عندي بحث عن تلوث مياه محطات التحلية التي تستخدم المياه الجوفية الملوثة بالعناصر النادرة فهل حسب معرفتك يمكن لهذه العناصر النفاذ خلال الاغشية مع المياه المحلاة وشكرا جزيلا


----------



## ءرءرءرءرءر (3 نوفمبر 2010)

شكرا اتمنى ان تكلمنا عن التناضح العكسي


----------



## محب يونس (7 نوفمبر 2010)

ماهىمواصفات او حدود عمل التناضح العكسى للفلاتر الموجودة السبعة مراحل على مياة مصدرها الاساسى مخلوط بمياة صرف زراعى واختلاف العناصر 
وهل هناك دلائل لتدنى اداء الغشاء مع حجم المياة المارة من خلالة
وشكرا


----------



## المهند عبدالله (10 نوفمبر 2010)

شكرا ليك كتير 
وجزاك الله خيراً


----------



## رضوان فارس (12 نوفمبر 2010)

شكرا على المعلومات بالنسبة للتحلية بالتناضح العكسي لكن اذا كان بالامكان توضيح نسب الضغط المطلوب بالنسبة لزيادة الاملاح الذائبة بالماء الذائب والكمية المطلوبة .
لانك مررت مرورا سريعة بهذه الفقرة ولم تبين كل او اكثر الاحتمالات بالنسبة للضغط المطلوب او كيفية حساب الضغط المطلوب 
ولكم جزيل الشكر


----------



## 5792 (31 ديسمبر 2010)

جزاءك الله خيرا


----------



## مهندس أحمد سعيد (9 يناير 2011)

شكرا لك أخي الحبيب


----------



## احمد الكيلاني86 (23 يناير 2011)

جزيت خيرا على هذه التفاصيل


----------



## اسامة عبد محمد (1 فبراير 2011)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته,,,, الموضوع مفيد جدا وجهدا مشكور منكم ولكن نود ان ترفقه ببعض الرسوم لتوضيح سير العملية


----------



## safa aldin (3 فبراير 2011)

بارك الله فيك وجزاك الله خيرا


----------



## almasoody (6 فبراير 2011)

realy many thanks.. ..


----------



## ابو نور العنزي (10 فبراير 2011)

أسال الله ان يبارك خطاكم وأسألكم عن فوق الكيفية معادلة الحموضة في الماء وكيف نتحكم بمذاق الماء كيمياويا وتقليل نسب الكلور المذاب في الماء وما هوتأثيره اذا تعرض الماء للأشعة فوق بنفسجية وماهي المواد الكيمياوية التي تضاف لمعالجة المياه في جهاز التناضح العكسي ولكم التوفيق


----------



## سيف كاطع (10 أبريل 2011)

شكرا جزيلا واود اسئل عن الكمية المضافة من مادة الهيبو كلورات الكالسيوم المياه الشرب في خزان حجمه 200 لتر من الماء ليتم حقنه في انبوب ماء منتج (ro)


----------



## فني كهربائي2 (17 أبريل 2011)

الله يعطيك الف عااافيه


----------



## باحث اعلامي (19 مايو 2011)

مشكور اخوي على الموضوع الرائع وطبعا في جميع الحسابات اللتي قمت بها تدل على معلومات وافيه وممتازه وخاصة عندما تكون المساحات من الاراضي محدوده جدا ولقد فكرت مثلك بعد ان مررت على عدة محطات تحليه بنظام التناضح العكسي فهي من ناحية انتاجية المياه الصالحه للاستخدام الادمي ممتازه ولكنني افكر كيف ننتج كميات من المياه في عالمنا العربي والذي يشهد تصحرا مستمرا مياه زراعيه لتخفيف عامل التصحر من جهة وتشغيل اليد العامله المتزايده علما باحدى قراءاتي وجدت ان العالم العربي يقع على مساحة تقدر ب 14مليون كيلو متر مربع وبحسابات سريعه تقرييه وجدت ان الاطوال المائيه تقارب من عشرين الف كيلو متر طولي واعتقد لو تم انشاء محطات بدائيه على هذه الاطوال يمكن ان تشكل لعالمنا العربي انهارا من المياه العذبه واسف للاطاله


----------



## م/كريم صلاح (21 مايو 2011)

شكرا جزيلا على المعلومات القيمة


----------



## ياسر عبيدي (5 يونيو 2011)

شكراً اخي على الموضوع وبارك لك وفيك


----------



## zanky (6 يونيو 2011)

شكرا ع الموضوع الجميل


----------



## ouija_14 (14 يونيو 2011)

لالالالالالالالالالالالالالال


----------



## ouija_14 (14 يونيو 2011)

يا مهندسينا الكرام ارجو المساعدة 
مطلوب منى حاجة بسيطة ان شاء الله 
مخطط بسيط لمحطة تحليه مياه الشرب الخارج منها 5 متر مكعب يوميا 
for water treatment planet out let 
= 5m3\day مع شرح طريفه الحسابات 
flow diagram


----------



## ouija_14 (14 يونيو 2011)

ارجو التوضيح اريد مخطط ديجرام لمحطة تحليه مياه الشرب بطاقه 5 متر مكعب فى اليوم flow diagram for treatment planet -outlet =5 m3\day
@yahoo,com
eng_142006


----------



## علاء المدرس (14 يونيو 2011)

لم تتطرق المعالجات لتركيب الغشاء الازموزي وكذا للدايودات الشبة عضوية ووجود بوليمرات توفر بدل الاملاح خصائص تنقية افضل


----------



## ouija_14 (15 يونيو 2011)

يا اهل العلم سا عدونى ارجوكم فى عمل فلو ديجرام لمحطة تحليه مياه الشرب تعمل بالتناصح العكسى وقدرتها 5 متر مكعب ولكم جزيل الشكر


----------



## عبد العظيم الامارة (18 يونيو 2011)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
م/مادة الهكسا ميتا فوسفيت
اود معرفة التفاعل الحاصل عند اضافة مادة الهكساميتا فوسفيت الى وحدة التنافذ العكسي على شكل معادلة كيمياوية ولكم جزيل الشكر والتقدير


الايميل [email protected]​


----------



## عبد العظيم الامارة (18 يونيو 2011)

شكرا على هذه المواضيع الرائعة ولكن نحتاج الى توضيح بعض الاضافات الكيمياوية التي يتم اضافتها الى ro وفوائدها


----------



## نادي68 (26 يونيو 2011)

شكرا جزيلا ونود معرفة طرق التحليل والاجهزة المستخدمة في التحليل اثناء وبعد المعالجةwater analysis


----------



## عادل2222 (26 يونيو 2011)

بعد السلام عليكم شكرا جزيلا
اود ان اسال الفرق بين الطلمبه الرئيسيه والطلمبه الافقيه ومتى يتم استخدام كل منهما
مع رجاء الرد السريع وجزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## عادل2222 (26 يونيو 2011)

*ارجو الافاده فىتسرب اجهزة الكلور الابتدائى والنهائى قد ايه*


----------



## عادل2222 (26 يونيو 2011)

*بعد السلام عليكم شكرا جزيلا
اود ان اسال الفرق بين الطلمبه الرئيسيه والطلمبه الافقيه ومتى يتم استخدام كل منهما
مع رجاء الرد السريع وجزاكم الله خيرا*​


----------



## ابوحمزة المصري (3 يوليو 2011)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 
اولا نشكركم علي هذا المجهود الرائع . واحمد الله اني اعمل مدير تشغيل لمحطات التحلية باحدي الشركات العريقة وحصلت علي دورات تدريبة بشركة dow وشركة toray 
واري انه من الافضل ان نبدء الموضوع بالاتي:-
المطلوب انشاء محطة تحلية مياه بحر 500 مترمكعب /يوم . بنسبة استخلاص 30 % . علما بأن المياه الخام بياناتها كالاتي tds = 42000 ppm ودرجة الحرارة 28 درجة مئوية


----------



## نهيل حسن الختام (3 يوليو 2011)

شكرا على الموضوع في تقنية التناضح العكسي مشاكل ويقال ان اهمها ان الماء يصبح غير صالح بعد عدة ايام من التنقية. هل من الممكن ان نعرف لماذا ?


----------



## safa aldin (4 يوليو 2011)

بارك الله فيك وجزاك الله خيرا


----------



## aboahmad3 (9 يوليو 2011)

مشكور ما قصرت حبذا لو هنالك مواضيع عن التلوث في المياه وطرق معالجتها وكذلك اتمنى ان احصل على المواصفات العالمية لمياه الشرب والحدود المسموح بها للملوثات


----------



## يسرى يعقوب (15 يوليو 2011)

i decline acomment because really you are very creative


----------



## qarniye (19 يوليو 2011)

شكرا" لصاحب الموضوع
اشوف هناك اسئلة ولكن لم يتم الرد عليها لا من صاحب الموضوع ولا من الذين لديهم العلم؟؟


----------



## م باسل وردان (4 أغسطس 2011)

مشكوووووور الله يعطيك العافية


----------



## reenoo (13 أغسطس 2011)

انت الصراحه برنس و كفائه مشاء الله عليك بس يا ريت لو تستخدموا بعض التعابير بالانجليزي لان انتوا عارفين في الجامعات في مصر و كده دراستنا للكمياء باللغه الانجليزيه و لو قراناها عربي ممكن يحصل لبس في الموضوع بس عامتا جزاك الله خيراااااااا


----------



## AKRAM_MONIER (22 أغسطس 2011)

سؤال عن مواد المعالجه.. مافايدة المواد التاليه للمعالجه لمحطه التناطح العكسى 
حمض الكبريتيك 
هيدركس
صوديوم هيدروكسيد
صوديوم هايبوكلورايد

ارجو الرد من سعادتكم بخصوص فائدة واهميه هذة المواد وكيفيه نسب الاضافات لمحطه انتاج 300 م 3 يومى


----------



## حنين صلاح (26 أغسطس 2011)

الله يجزيك كل الخير على هذا الموضوع الرائع


----------



## تيسير الخطيب (21 سبتمبر 2011)

سلمت يداك *يا مهندس المحبة* على هذا الشرح والتوضيح 
اروم شراء محطة لتنقية وتعقيم الماء R O , قدرتها الانتاجية 6m3/h وان مصدر مياه التغذية هو ماء بئر( T.D.S = 4100 , E.C= 5900 ) ، ارجو افادتي عن حجم ضغط المضخة *ونوع أغشية التناضح العكسي اللتان يناسبان المحطة .... مع الشكر الجزيل*


----------



## كيمىكيما (1 أكتوبر 2011)

الف شكر
وجزاكم الله خير الجزاء


----------



## فيصل الخبر (5 أكتوبر 2011)

يعطيك الف عافية وجزاك الله كل خير , حقيقة لسه الدنيا بخير , عندما يشاهد الشخص هذة المجهودات الرائعة يستحي ان يمر مرور الكرام , جزاكم الله كل خير ووفقكم في الدنيا والاخرة


----------



## hamada_hamza29 (8 أكتوبر 2011)

فين الاجابات يا جماعه هو الكل بيسأل وخلاص ؟ الاخ صاحب الموضوع راح فين ليه مش بيرد على الاعضاء


----------



## نبيل عواد الغباري (8 أكتوبر 2011)

السلام عليكم
اخي حمادة حمزة ما هي استفساراتك لطفا
وبالتوفيق


----------



## محمد فوزى شبانة (10 أكتوبر 2011)

لو عندى حديد بbrakish water أفضل طريقة لازالته


----------



## مهندس محمد85 (16 أكتوبر 2011)

ممكن معرفة اعطال وصيانة محطة تحلية مياه البحر


----------



## snow man (2 نوفمبر 2011)

بارك الله فيك و جعله فى ميزان حسناتك


----------



## abdullah787 (9 نوفمبر 2011)

اسلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاتة 
يسعدني اشركم في هذا لمنتدا الجميل
بخصوص وحدات التحلية انا املك شركة تجميع وحدات تحلية في سلطنة عمان 
واصغر وحدة اجمعة 1500 جالون في اليوم واكبر وحدة 300 الف جالون في اليوم 
تستخدم هذا الوحدات في المزارع و البيوت والمصانع والمشاريع 
لن نسبة الماء المالح مرتفعة كثير معنا في السلطنة 
اذا فية افكر ر جديده اقدر اعتمد عليهاء لن عندي مهندسين هنود وعندي مشاكل معهم في طريقة التفاهم 
تحياتي للجمع اخوكم عبدالله ​


----------



## mkh976 (14 نوفمبر 2011)

جزاك الله خيرا وجعل هذا المجهود في ميزان حسناتك


----------



## أحمد أبو الغية (23 نوفمبر 2011)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## المهندس_ابوبكر (17 ديسمبر 2011)

نفعنا الله وايكم بالعلم


----------



## المهندس_ابوبكر (17 ديسمبر 2011)

شكرا


----------



## المهندس_ابوبكر (17 ديسمبر 2011)

منور يا مشرفنا ((مهندس المحبة))


----------



## المهندس_ابوبكر (17 ديسمبر 2011)

شكرا


----------



## ابراهيم ناظم (19 ديسمبر 2011)

goooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooood


----------



## خالد العمرانى (6 يناير 2012)

جزاكم الله كل الخير


----------



## أحمد عاصم النبوي (8 يناير 2012)

الموضوع كبير ووافٍ جدا.
شكرا على معلوماتكم القيمة.
قريبا سأكون صاحب إضافة، لكن حتى الآن: مستفيد!


----------



## حسن فالح اسماعيل (16 يناير 2012)

شكرا يا اخي على هذه العلومات القيمة


----------



## salamwater (17 يناير 2012)

السلام عليكم ارجوا منكم افادتي حول كيفية استخدام برنامج روزا من مجموعة داو مع العلم انني حصلت على البرنامج ولكنني لم اوفق في استخدامه ولكم الشكر سلفاً .


----------



## imiaama1989 (21 فبراير 2012)

الف شكر وجزاك الله خيرا


----------



## wabdali (4 مارس 2012)

السلام عليكم بعد كل هذه الفوائد المقدمه منكم جزاكم الله الف خير حاليا اخذت شغل نصب محطة معالجة و الناتج من المعالجه يتم تحليته للاستخدام البشري الا ان الشركة المجهزة تفتقر الى مخططات النصب ثلاثية الابعاد و بعض المخططات الثنائية فاذا امكن احصل عليها من اي شخص عنده او من موقع موجوده فيه علما ان طاقة محطة المعالجة 200 م3/سا و طاقة محطة التحليه 63م3/سا و مشكور جدا


----------



## محب يونس (5 مارس 2012)

جزاكم الله خيرا 
واستفسارى هو هل هناك مواصفات للمياة الداخلة للمراحل هذة من حيث لاتتعدى حد معين وماهو معايير القبول للمياة الناتجة عن السع مراحل
وهل وجود الكلور مضافا للمياة فى المحطات العادية يؤثر على كفاءة المياة بعد مراحل المعالجة وهل هو السبب فى تغير طعم المياة التى يشترط بها عدم الطعم الغير مستساغ
ولكم الشكر


----------



## mhsharkawy (28 أبريل 2012)

موضوع رائع و كذلك الشرح ممتاز و غير معقد 
جزاك الله كل خير


----------



## AHMED HOSAM43 (28 أبريل 2012)

التصميم بيلزمة معرفة التحلليل الكيمياءية للمياة المطلوب تحليتها حيث -
1-ستحدد نسب تركيز مكونات العسر بالاضافة الى نسبة تركيز السيليكا نسبة الاسترجاع
2-سيحدد الضغط الاسموزى للمياة المطلوب تحليتها ضغط تشعيل نظام التناضخ العكسى
3-سيحدد التحليل المعللجة الاولية المطلوبة للتخلص من المكزنات غير المرغوب تواجدها فى مياة التغدية


----------



## gise (10 مايو 2012)

*thanks*

جزيت خيرا


----------



## ابو ديم (15 أغسطس 2012)

شكرًا


----------



## 83moris (9 سبتمبر 2012)

موضوع جيد


----------



## على منصورى (15 سبتمبر 2012)

لك الشكر مهندس المحبة لما تقدمه من مادة رائعة


----------



## م رشدي حموده (26 أكتوبر 2012)

السلام عليكم ..... شكرا أخواني الكرام على ماقدمتموه من معلومات مفيده ...... 

ولكن ممكن سؤال لو تكرمتوا ... بالنسبة لعملية غسيل فلاتر التناضح العكسي .. ماهى المواد الكيماوية التى تضاف لمياه الغسيل وكمياتها لو تكرمتم ؟


----------



## سيهاميا (30 ديسمبر 2012)

*Merci*

Merciiiiiiiiiiiii


----------



## njmstarvs (31 ديسمبر 2012)

بارك الله فيك مشكور​


----------



## ماريندا (31 ديسمبر 2012)

*Merciboucoup*

Merciiiiiiiiiiiiibeaucouppppppppppppp


----------



## abdelbaky osman (3 يناير 2013)

شكرا على هذه المعلومات... واتمنى لو يوجد كتاب اكثر تفصيلا


----------



## ساليمايا (7 يناير 2013)

*Merci*

Merciiiiiiiiiiiii


----------



## ناجاليا (14 يناير 2013)

*Merci*

Merciiiiiiiiiiiii


----------



## سالوميتا (17 يناير 2013)

*Merciboucoup*

Merciiiiiiiiiiiiibeaucouppppppppppppp


----------



## سالوميتا (17 يناير 2013)

*Merci*

Merciiiiiiiiiiiii


----------



## بوسيا (18 يناير 2013)

*Merci*

Merciiiiiiiiiiiii


----------



## بوسيا (18 يناير 2013)

*thankyou*

thankyouuuuuuuuuuuuuu


----------



## زانوبا (19 يناير 2013)

*thankyou*

thankyouuuuuuuuuuuuuu


----------



## مختار شبر (27 مارس 2013)

في الحقيقة موضوع جدا مفيد وانشاء اللة ارسل لكم بعض المعلومات المفيدة. وبارك اللة فيك. امهندس مختار شبر - ماجستير هندسة مدنية -- تخصص هندسة صحية


----------



## الشيخ ياسر (1 أبريل 2013)

جزاكم الله خيرا لسه مركب محطه لتحليه مياه وقف لله بمسجدى يا ريت تفيدونا اكتر ولو حد يتبرع ويزرنا نكون اسعد بيه


----------



## روزانيا (4 أبريل 2013)

*Merci*

Merciiiiiiiiiiiii


----------



## روزانيا (4 أبريل 2013)

*thankyou*

thankyouuuuuuuuuuuuuu


----------



## ماريماريا (7 أبريل 2013)

*Merciboucoup*

Merciiiiiiiiiiiiibeaucouppppppppppppp


----------



## ماريماريا (7 أبريل 2013)

*Merci*

Merciiiiiiiiiiiii


----------



## كاثرينيا (11 أبريل 2013)

*thankyou*

thankyouuuuuuuuuuuuuu


----------



## كاثرينيا (11 أبريل 2013)

*thankyou*

merciibkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkk


----------



## إبتسامتيي (25 أبريل 2013)

*Merciboucoup*

Merciiiiiiiiiiiiibeaucouppppppppppppp


----------



## إبتسامتيي (25 أبريل 2013)

*thankyou*

thankyouuuuuuuuuuuuuu


----------



## كاريانيا (29 أبريل 2013)

*Merci*

Merciiiiiiiiiiiii


----------



## رامسيسيا (4 مايو 2013)

*thankyou*

merciibkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkk


----------



## رامسيسيا (4 مايو 2013)

*Merciboucoup*

Merciiiiiiiiiiiiibeaucouppppppppppppp


----------



## طالبه رضاء الله (13 مايو 2013)

موضوع رائع ...وطريقه الشرح ممتعه ومميزه 
جزاك لله خيرا


----------



## فينالوفا (14 مايو 2013)

*Merci*

Merciiiiiiiiiiiii


----------



## ms.eldieb (24 مايو 2013)

موضوع ممتاز


----------



## فارنديلفي (4 يوليو 2013)

*Merciboucoup*

Merciiiiiiiiiiiiibeaucouppppppppppppp


----------



## فارنديلفي (4 يوليو 2013)

*Merciboucoup*

Merciiiiiiiiiiiiibeaucouppp


----------



## فارنديلفي (4 يوليو 2013)

*Merciboucoup*

Merciiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii


----------



## iead (8 يوليو 2013)

مشكور كتير ع توضيح الفكرة


----------



## بايسييما (21 يوليو 2013)

*Merci*

Merciiiiiiiiiiiiibkkkkkkkkkkkkkk


----------



## بايسييما (21 يوليو 2013)

*Merci*

Merciiiiiiiiiiiiibkkkkkkkkkkkkkkoooooooooooo


----------



## بايسييما (21 يوليو 2013)

*Merci*

Merciiiiiiiiiiiiibkkkkkkkkkkkkkkoooooooooooouuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuu


----------



## بينزينا (30 يوليو 2013)

*Merciboucoup*

Merciiiiiiiiiibkkkkkkifriendssssssss


----------



## ويويكيويا (18 أغسطس 2013)

*Merciboucoup*

Merciiiiiiiiiibkkkkkkifriendssssssss


----------



## ويويكيويا (18 أغسطس 2013)

*Merciboucoup*

Merciiiiiiiiiibkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkk


----------



## بسكت (22 أغسطس 2013)

طرح رائع للموضوع


----------



## سرينالي (9 سبتمبر 2013)

*Merciboucoup*

Merciiiiiiiiiibkkkkkkifriendssssssss


----------



## سرينالي (9 سبتمبر 2013)

*Merciboucoup*

Merciiiiiiiiiibkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkk


----------



## سرينالي (11 سبتمبر 2013)

*Merciboucoup*

Merciiiiiiiiiibkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkooooooooooooooo


----------



## سرينالي (11 سبتمبر 2013)

*Merciboucoup*

Merciiiiiiiiiiiiibeaucouppppppppppppp


----------



## سرينالي (11 سبتمبر 2013)

*Merciboucoup*

merciiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii


----------



## salah11111 (18 سبتمبر 2013)

ممتاز


----------



## salah11111 (18 سبتمبر 2013)

ممتازز


----------



## ابو عمر البهرزي (8 أكتوبر 2013)

السلام عليكم شكراً جزيلا على ماقدمتموه من ايضاح وبارك الله في جهودكم ولكن احب ان اسال عن كيفية معالجة المياه في المحطات الحرارية


----------



## صابر مجاهد (24 أكتوبر 2013)

جزاك الله خيرا على هذا البحث المميز


----------



## طلاب العلم11 (1 يناير 2014)

جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## الهمس جهرا (5 أبريل 2014)

شكرا


----------



## Ibra2014 (14 يونيو 2014)

مشكوورين جزاكم الله خير


----------



## ندوش السلط (16 يوليو 2014)

شكرا لكم و بارك الله فيكم وأحسن إليكم


----------



## ميدو العبادى (3 سبتمبر 2014)

شكراااااااااااااا


----------



## جمال بشر (11 أكتوبر 2014)

شكرا جزيلا


----------



## waelazzaz (13 يناير 2015)

جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## ابوميسم (19 مايو 2015)

الموضوع كموضوع ممتاز ... لكن الحقيقة أنه حلاوته لم تكتمل .. بسبب أن الأسئلة كثيرة ولا يوجد إجابات .. 

أتمنى من الإخوة الخبراء في المجال كل يشارك في ما عنده من علم ..


عن نفسي أملك محطة تحلية تجارية صغيرة وسبق أن ناقشت موضوعها هنا .. وخرجت بفوائد كبيرة ولله الحمد .


----------



## رشا فاست (7 يونيو 2015)

بجد سعيده بمعرفه والانضمام لمهندسين مثلكم وبخبراتكم بتزكرونى دائما بمن بدا فى تعليمى م\عفاف وم\ تامر فى شركه فاست للمعالجه المياه بجد ربنا يكرم كل مهندس يمدنا بعلمه على مدار معرفتى


----------



## safa aldin (8 يونيو 2015)

جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## محمد المدار (11 أكتوبر 2015)

شكراً جزيلاً على هذه المعلومات وجزاك الله خيراً


----------



## yousefegyp (26 أكتوبر 2015)

بارك الله فيك وجزاك الله خيرا​


----------



## italiano743 (27 أكتوبر 2016)

اهلا و مرحبا بكم فى الشركة العربية للخدمات المنزلية بالرياض شركتنا من افضل الشركات لكشف و اصلاح تسربات المياه باحدث و اجدد الاجهزة الحديثة بدون تكسير الشركة العربية لكشف تسربات المياه تقدم احدث التقنيات للكشف على مكان التسرب لاننا نعلم ان مشكلة التسرب تؤدى الى تلف المنزل و تاكل الجدران و الحديد المسلح و يعرض حياتنا و منزلنا الى الخطر لذلك الشركة العربية للكشف عن تسربات المياة هى الاولى فى مجالها .





اسباب تسربات المياه هى :
تسرب سحري : لا يمكن رؤيته الا من خلال الاجهزه الالكترونية.
تسرب خارجي : له اضراره ويري بالعين.
التسرب المخفي : اخطر انواعهم نظرا لظهوره بعد تأكل جزء كبير من المحيط.
تقدم لكم شركة العربية لكشف التسربات بالرياض وداخل المملكه العربية السعودية*من خلال الكشف الكتنولوجي باستخدام افضل الاجهزه المستخدمة فى كشف تسربات فى دول الاتحاد الاوروربي والتي لها معايير فائقه الجوده وباستخدم العماله المدربة على كل ظروف العمل وباستخدام أكفأ الفنين فى مجال كشف التسربات الالكتروني والذي يحدد لنا مكان التسرب الحقيقي دون الحاجه الي الحاق الضرر باي مكان اخر بعيد عن التسرب الفعلي لذلك لدينا فنيين مختصين فى استخدام تكنولوجيا كشف التسربات والاجهزه المستخدمه تقوم بعمل تقرير فوري يسلم الي العميل بعد الانتهاء من الكشف من خلال احد الفنيين وعند الاتفاق مع العميل على الاصلاح نقوم باعطاءه التقرير اللازم والذي من خلاله يكون للعميل رؤية واضحه عن الخلل او التسرب فى شبكات المياه او الصرف افضل شركه كشف تسرب المياه بالرياض الكشف على تسربات المياه بالرياض بدون تكسير و خطوط الغاز بضمان من المؤسسه فص على تسربات المياه و كشف تسربات بالخزان وكشف تسربات المياه داخل الجدران وكشف التسريبات فى السقف باحدث طرق لعام 2017.




أفضل شركة كشف تسربات المياه بالرياض :
عندما يوجد تسرب في الحمام او المطبخ او السقف او مكان اخر في المنزل يصعب عليك تحديد مكان الخراب الذي يخرج منة الماء ولا بد من شركة متخصصة في كشف تسربات المياه. ونحن نقوم بغلق شبكة المياه الرئيسية وجميع الحنفيات في المنزل ثم نقوم بضغط خط الانابيب الحار والبارد بغاز النيتروجين وهو يعمل علي ضغط الانابيب بحيث اذا وجد كسر صغير جدا في خط الانابيب الحار او البارد يسبب اهتزاز او صوت ولا يمكن ان تسمع الأذن البشرية هذا الصوت ويتم سماع هذا الصوت من قبل الجهاز الالكتروني مع خبرة الفني المتخصص في كشف التسربات يمكن ان يميز بين ضجيج وتسربات ونقوم بالمشي بجانب جدار الحمام وجميع الحنفيات والاماكن التي تخرج منها المياه. والمياه المندفع في الأنابيب ايضا في منطقة التسربات تسبب اهتزاز في الانابيب وتنتقل هذه الاهتزازات من خلال الانابيب إلى سطح الأرض حيث تعبر عن نفسها من الضوضاء الجهاز الالكتروني وظيفة المبتكرة المرشح الأمثل يجعل من الأسهل التحديد بدقة عالية مكان تسرب المياه حيث الجهاز قادر علي تتبع الصوت في الانابيب ويقوم بتحديد اعلي منطقة لخروج الصوت في خط الانابيب وغالبا تكون هي منطقة الخراب في الانبوب بنسبة 90%. ويفضل العزل المائي في بعض الحالات على الرغم من اصلاح الخراب ولكن عزل مائي يحمي المنزل من تسربات المياه في المستقبل. في الماضي كان غير جيد الكشف من خلال الجهاز الالكتروني حيث اذا سقط شيء على الأرض كان يصعب عليك تحديد صوت التسربات من الضجيج . هذا هو شيء من الماضي اما الآن بفضل الله ثم التكنولوجيا الحديثة يتم رصد مستمر لأشارة الصوت في الانابيب ويمكن تحديد نقطة التسرب بسهولة




توفر شركة العربية للخدمات المنزلية بالرياض العديد من الخدمات و هى :
شركة لكشف تسربات المياه و اصلاحها .
شركة لمكافحة الحشرات .
شركة لعزل الاسطح .
شركة لعزل الخزانات .
شركة تسليك مجاري .
شركة تنظيف منازل و فلل .
للاستعلام على اى منهم اتصل على الارقام الاتية ” 0550335991 -0550311661 -0550012182 -0555515947 – 0114582250 و سنقوم فورا بالمجئ اليك و حل مشكلتك فنحن فى خدمتكم فى اى وقت على مدار اليوم “
فيديو توضيحى لتعرف على الاجهزة الالكترونية و طريقة كشف تسربات المياه .
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Ii3IeVcd5VY


----------

